# my new emersed setup(need help)



## bebo23 (Mar 7, 2010)

I am using a setup similar to that of q zaping only wanted to use natural light for my project

is a lichen that 29gl aquarium
worked with the sun?

I would like to cultivate:
Riccia
Nesaea pedicellata
chrismas moss
and other
I need some sort of fertilizer?
it may do with these plants they say
any suggestions are welcome


----------



## PlantNerd (Feb 8, 2010)

I've been using miracle grow singles (1/4 of the single package) into my tank and I've seen good growth


----------



## bebo23 (Mar 7, 2010)

thanks for the info
I'll see if I succeed in Puerto Rico


----------



## PlantNerd (Feb 8, 2010)

I just use singles cause of the simplicity..I'm sure any general plant fert would be fine just make sure you dose right


----------



## bebo23 (Mar 7, 2010)

ok,

you think that my culture emerged in the exterior work with sunlight?


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

The hardest part of doing an emersed setup using sunlight is temperature. I grow alot of hc and dhg emersed using sunlight. If you can setup a mist system, then that would help "cool" the plants. Some shade cloth will also help out a great deal. Another option is to put your pots in a shaded area that gets a few hours of direct morning sunlight. My setup gets about 3-4 hrs of morning sunlight. It sits on a table under a tree and just gets some indirect sunlight for the rest of the day. I just mist my plants with tank water every couple days when I remember to do it.


----------



## 954baby (Feb 8, 2008)

I agree with nokturnalkid, you have to watch the temperatures when you grow outside, especially with summer coming up. He's on to the right idea with having some direct light in the morning when its weaker and then indirect sunlight the rest of the day. You gotta make sure you don't bake your plants. Frequent misting also necessary for growing moss out of the water, if its fully submerged then your fine but I find that when my moss goes a few days without being sprayed it starts to dry up. You have to be careful with riccia, its very sensitive. I tried to grow it above the water and was not successful. I have some growing in a small dish with a little water in it and that seems to be doing just fine.


----------



## 954baby (Feb 8, 2008)

P.S. now is a good time to start your setup outside, the winter months were pretty harsh on my setups due to the lack of intense light and the fluctuations in temperature, good luck.


----------



## bebo23 (Mar 7, 2010)

ok


----------

